# HELP! sick or injured rasbora



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Not sure what is happening with this Harlequin Rasbora. It's the largest of the ten in the tank (45 gallon). They've all been together in the same tank for seven months with no problems. Today, this one suddenly had a severely bent tail with whitish colour on one side, and is swimming with a kind of shuddering movement. Not sure if he's sick or injured. Earlier today, one of the angelfish was behaving strangely, too -- like he was trying to dislodge something from his throat -- so I wonder if he attacked the rasbora. That would have been the first time that an angelfish even acknowledged the presence of a rasbora in the tank though!

I have removed the rasbora to a quarantine tank for now.






At the end of the video, you can see a second rasbora with a bent tail, but this is congenital.

Water parameters are:
pH 7.2, ammonia 0, no2 0, no3 10, temp 79.5 f

last water change was five days ago (50%), and one day ago I cleaned two of the sponges in the filter (Rena XP2) because the outflow had weakened a bit

no new inhabitants added in the past six weeks

no other fish are/were sick

stock: 3 angel fish (about 5 months old so not adult size yet but starting to bicker); ten harlequin rasboras, one bristlenose pleco (juvenile), five otos


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

That same thing happened to my tetra he still ate and was active don't know what happened?? I euthanized him right away! sorry I couldn't help more!!


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

The only two things that I can find with the bent tail symptom are Neon Tetra Disease and TB. 

There is no change in appearance or behaviour this morning. He's staying in one place near the top of the water. I'll try feeding him a bit to see if he'll still eat.

ETA: yup. he's hungry.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I euthanized this fish. He wasn't getting any better and was starting to get sucked to the side of the filter intake.

I would still love to figure out what might have caused this sudden change in his physiology and behaviour. I hope someone here has some insights to share.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes I would like to know as well? The rest of my fish are fine every since in that tank?? tb would be contagious?

Good luck finding out!!


----------

